# circuito indicador de pila gastada  (tipo CR2032)



## jeroman (Dic 10, 2010)

Hola foreros, os escribo con una dudilla que tengo. Necesito un pequeño circuito para mostrar cuando una pila de 3V (tipo CR2032,CR2025,...) se descarga dando una tensión por debajo de los 2,5V. En principio no necesito un medidor de voltaje como el lm3914, tan solo que cuando el voltaje caiga por debajo de 2,5V se ilumine un led para indicarlo

Cualquier idea será bienvenida


Un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 10, 2010)

2 cosas a saber

1) el LM3914 es un integrado de vúmetro, utilizado para representar en una escala de led's algun valor analógico de tensión en su entrada - no es un indicador de tensión

2) lo que vos buscás es un indicador de bateria baja, lo cual hay varios dando vueltas, sobretodo es un circuito que forma parte de los "cargadores de baterias", deberias buscarlo bajo esa perspectiva y tendrias resultados más rapido y mejores.

basicamente podes hacerlo con un amplificador operacional en configuración de comparador...con una tensión de referencia de 2,5Vcc en su pin de entrada no inversora, y tu pilita en la entrada inversora

Te dejo el circuito básico funcional: la tensión de la pila no debe superar a la de alimentación del integrado pues se satura. el led sólo prende cuando la tensión de la pila es igual o menor al voltaje seleccionado manualmente a traves de la resistencia variable.

saludos.


----------



## jeroman (Dic 13, 2010)

Gracias DJ DRACO, pero el problema que tengo es que no tengo tensión de referencia. El circuito que me hace falta lo necesito implementar en un diseño de un circuito portatil con un microcontrolador. Para ello voy a hacer funcionar todo el sistema con la pila en cuestión. Mirare con mas detenimiento si hay algo por ahí.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 13, 2010)

ja ja ja...y permitime un último ja

jajajamás vas a hacer funcionar todo un circuito con microcontrolador, comparador de tensión, led indicador, etc, etc...sin una mínima fuente de alimentación.

la pila en cuestión como vos le decis, es el problema de este circuito, si la pila esta vaciá o en corto o gastada el circuito ni va a funcionar, por ende jamás te dará un resultado aceptable.

podés, como ya dije previamente, hacer funcionar todo el circuito con una batería de 9Vcc 500mAh, las tipicas esas que se usan en todo tipo de instrumentos.

la pila en cuestion es lo que vos queres medir...por ende no podes usarla de fuente (porque estarias afectando la propia medicion) pues se iria descargando a medida que la vas usando y midiendo.

saludos.


----------



## Trucks (Jun 9, 2011)

jeroman dijo:


> Hola foreros, os escribo con una dudilla que tengo. Necesito un pequeño circuito para mostrar cuando una pila de 3V (tipo CR2032,CR2025,...) se descarga dando una tensión por debajo de los 2,5V. En principio no necesito un medidor de voltaje como el lm3914, tan solo que cuando el voltaje caiga por debajo de 2,5V se ilumine un led para indicarlo
> 
> Cualquier idea será bienvenida
> 
> ...



Necesito lo mismo que tu, pero en mi caso seria menos de 2.5V, sabes ya como hacerlo?

Salu2.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 9, 2011)

Bueno, se me hace muy poca corriente con una bateria 2032 para alimentar micro, leds  un sin fin de accesorios que consumen mas de 50mA, pero la cuestion es simple, falta un voltaje de referencia... y para ello se utiliza el voltaje de encendido de un diodo simple. Puedes usar dos diodos en serie, y tendras un voltaje de referencia de aproximadamente 1.2V, lo demas es trabajo con operacionales y resistencias para darle el nivel que se desea. 
Una idea es un divisor de tension, y un operacional como comparador. Cuando la batería baje a cierto voltaje de manera que el divisor de tension, de un voltaje inferior al del encendido del diodo, el opamp cambiara su salida e indicará un voltaje bajo.


----------



## Trucks (Jun 9, 2011)

Esto es lo que andaba buscando, un circuito igual que el de este  ESQUEMA, pero para usarlo con una pila CR2032 de 3V y que en lugar de dos led, solo lleve uno rojo que se encienda cuando la pila tenga un voltaje de 2V.

Alguien que sepa adaptar este esquema a lo que necesito?

Salu2


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 9, 2011)

Pues es justo lo que te dije (¬¬) y lo que preguntas, es justo lo que te digo que te toca... Ya esta casi listo. Con un poco de ley de ohm obtienes los valores.
Realmente lo que sigue es muy sencillo, y no busques en el foro que alguien te entregue todo terminado a tu necesidad particular.


----------



## Trucks (Jun 9, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Pues es justo lo que te dije (¬¬) y lo que preguntas, es justo lo que te digo que te toca... Ya esta casi listo. Con un poco de ley de ohm obtienes los valores.
> Realmente lo que sigue es muy sencillo, y no busques en el foro que alguien te entregue todo terminado a tu necesidad particular.



Crees que si supiera hacerlo estaria aqui preguntando?

Es de logica que necesito algo y no se hacerlo, pido aqui ayuda, por que lo que es un mundo para mi, es una tonteria para una persona que entiende de electronica.

Y me hacen gracia tus aportes, si tienes menos idea que tengo yo y no piensas aportar nada, para que escribes, ahorrate el sermon y el esfuerzo de postear.

Antes de nada, necesito que alguien me diga que es cada componente del esquema, por que nada mas que reconozco las resistencias y deduzco los leds.

Salu2


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 9, 2011)

Está bien, si crees que tengo menos idea que tu, que te ayude alguien mas...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 9, 2011)

Trucks dijo:


> Antes de nada, necesito que alguien me diga que es cada componente del esquema, por que nada mas que reconozco las resistencias y deduzco los leds.
> 
> Salu2




entonces comiensa por preguntar como se lee un diagrama, cuales son los simbolos de los componentes y para que sirven, pero de eso ya hay mucha informacion por todos lados, buscale un poquito y en lo que te atores aca estamos


----------

